# Peanut Butter And Carob Frozen Dog Treat Recipe



## PetGuide.com (May 6, 2013)

When that summer sun starts beating down on you and your doggy, you want a way to cool down… deliciously. And why not join your dog for a yummy treat? Dogs and their humans can nom nom nom on this Peanut Butter and Carob Frozen Dog Treat Recipe. In fact, I ate just as many of these as Oscar did – that’s how good they are! Try them for yourself and you’ll be addicted. Quick, easy and tasty – you can’t beat that combination!






~Petguide.com


----------

